# notes animales



## maayani

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer ce que veut dire "notes animales" dans le contexte suivant:

Une des catégories les plus importantes de la parfumerie à ce jour, un bouquet floral prolongé par des *notes animales* poudrées, légèrement boisées.


Merci d'avance.


----------



## Comtois

Une note animale est une composante animale de l'odeur d'ensemble (par exemple musquée).


----------



## maayani

Merci,  mais je n'ai pas vraiment compris votre explication. Composant animal est-il un composant d'origine  d'animal, comme la peau de l'animal par exemple?

Et qu'est-ce que veut dire "odeur d'ensemble"?


----------



## Comtois

Un parfum peut être composé de plusieurs odeurs, tout comme un aliment de plusieurs goûts (sucré et salé, par exemple). L'odeur d'ensemble est l'odeur obtenue par la combinaison de ces diverses composantes.
En principe, une composante animale proviendra d'un animal, ou de plusieurs, mais il est aussi possible que ce soit une imitation synthétique.


----------



## Destilleuls

Je t'ai trouvé ça sur Wiki :



> Lorsque le commerce du musc a atteint son apogée au début du xxe siècle, environ 50 000 animaux étaient tués chaque année, pour obtenir approximativement 1 400 kg de musc. À la fin des années 1970, alors que l'espèce commençait à devenir rare, le musc a atteint des prix très élevés, plus de trois fois son poids en or. L'espèce est aujourd'hui menacée d'extinction. [...] La Chine a par exemple développé des élevages, le chevrotain porte-musc se reproduisant sans difficulté en captivité, dans lesquels il est plus aisé de récolter le musc sans tuer l'animal.


----------



## Nanon

Comtois said:


> Un parfum peut être composé de plusieurs _odeurs_


On parle de _notes_, comme dans un accord en musique. C'est une façon poétique, traditionnelle en parfumerie, de parler tout simplement des ingrédients.

Les "notes animales" (ambre, musc, castoreum...) sont souvent utilisées pour donner plus de profondeur à l'ensemble du parfum, et pour le faire durer plus longtemps. Les ingrédients qui appartiennent à la famille olfactive "animale" peuvent être d'origine animale ou synthétique.


----------



## Destilleuls

Si le parfum est réellement onéreux il n'exhale plus des parfums ou des odeurs, il exhale des *fragrances*. La culture a un prix, au delà de cinquante euros la fiole. […]


----------



## CapnPrep

Nanon said:


> Les ingrédients qui appartiennent à la famille olfactive "animale" peuvent être d'origine animale ou synthétique.


Ou végétale, ou je ne sais quoi d'autre… On peut trouver des notes animales dans certains vins (un goût « musqué », de « basse-cour », etc.), par exemple, qui ne proviennent (normalement) pas d'un ingrédient animal ou synthétique.


----------



## Nanon

Destilleuls said:


> Si le parfum est réellement onéreux il n'exhale plus des parfums ou des odeurs, il exhale des fragrances.





CapnPrep said:


> On peut trouver des notes animales dans certains vins


Je parlais ici des ingrédients qui entrent dans la composition des parfums pour répondre à la question qui ouvre ce fil. Le contexte est la parfumerie et ses termes de spécialité : la phrase provient d'ailleurs d'un document de vulgarisation du CNRS sur la chimie des parfums. On est bien d'accord sur le fait qu'un parfum peut _exhaler une fragrance_ (odeur agréable) : après tout, c'est le but du parfum, même s'il s'agit d'une modeste eau de Cologne vendue au litre en pharmacie. Et un parfum qui se contente de _sentir le parfum_, c'est bête . Mais on s'éloigne du sujet et on entre dans la subjectivité (telle fragrance que tu trouves divine, je la trouve pestilentielle, etc. ).

Et si vous saviez comme certains composants peuvent sentir mauvais à l'état pur (même ceux qui entrent dans des compositions à plus de 50€ le flacon)...


----------



## CapnPrep

Nanon said:


> Je parlais ici des ingrédients qui entrent dans la composition des parfums pour répondre à la question qui ouvre ce fil.


Ma remarque reste valable : les notes animales d'un parfum ne sont pas forcément apportées par un ingrédient animal ou synthétique.


----------



## Nanon

CapnPrep said:


> Ma remarque reste valable : les notes animales d'un parfum ne sont pas forcément apportées par un ingrédient animal ou synthétique.


Plutôt que d'insister pour défendre une position, il vaudrait mieux donner des exemples. Mais ceci est difficile car plusieurs classifications des odeurs (et des parfums !) ont généralement cours. Dans celle-ci, par exemple, l'huile essentielle de bouleau est classée comme note animale.

PS - Pour ceux que ça intéresse, la classification officielle des parfums est ici, mais on parle des produits finis, pas des composants des parfums.


----------



## Destilleuls

Le domaine des parfums, à mon sens, s'apparente au domaine de la création artistique, voire à la peinture en particulier. Quand on écoute certains critiques d'art dont l'imagination et la faconde sont absolument ahurissantes, il ne faut pas chercher un raisonnement logique. Tout est permis !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis d'accord avec CapnPrep : pour moi, une _note animale_ veut avant tout dire qu'il y a une (légère) *senteur* évoquant un animal ; il n'est pas nécessairement question de *composant* d'origine animale.


----------



## Nanon

Attention, les notes animales dans le parfum ne veulent pas dire que "ça sent le fauve" . Cela s'applique plutôt à des odeurs capiteuses comme le musc ou même l'ambre... Autrement dit, ça ne sent pas le chat, ni le chien !


----------



## Maître Capello

Nanon said:


> Attention, les notes animales dans le parfum ne veulent pas dire que "ça sent le fauve" . Cela s'applique plutôt à des odeurs capiteuses comme le musc ou même l'ambre... Autrement dit, ça ne sent pas le chat, ni le chien !


Personne n'a rien prétendu de tel…


----------



## CapnPrep

Nanon said:


> Plutôt que d'insister pour défendre une position, il vaudrait mieux donner des exemples.


Sans aucune difficulté. Puisque tu as toi-même mentionné l'ambre et le musc :

« Des composés issus de plantes de la famille  des Pandanus, de la sauge  sclarée, de la mousse de chêne et de champignons,  sont transformés en  composés ambrés. » (source : un document de vulgarisation du CNRS sur la chimie des parfums)
« On tire de ses graines [l'ambrette] une huile essentielle qui est utilisée en parfumerie comme substitut du musc. » (Wikipédia).
À voir si, de ton côté, tu continueras à insister pour défendre ta position sans la moindre justification.


----------



## Nanon

Pourquoi donc ai-je cité l'huile essentielle de bouleau sinon pour aller dans ce sens ? Je n'ai aucune position à défendre et je sors de cette discussion en espérant seulement que les informations apportées auront été profitables à Maayani.


----------

